# Laufende Bilder



## 08/15 (12. Oktober 2004)

HI!
Bin neu hier!Mir wurde dieses Forum von vielen empfohlen also leg ich ma los:
Ich würde gern bilder durch ne seite fliessen lassen.Hab ein befehl gefunden der lautet:

<marquee><img src="bild.gif" width="100" height="78" border="0" alt=""></marquee>

Dat is toll.Da fliesst aber nur ein bild und ich weiß nicht wie ich weitere hinzufügen kann.
Ansonsten würde auch wat mit javascript gehen aber da kenn ich mich gar nicht aus.

Schön wärs, wenn die bilder reinfahren und dann stehenbleiben aber das is wahrscheinlich zu kompliziert, ne?

Danke im vorraus.......


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. Oktober 2004)

Wie wär's mit weiteren img-Tags?  Weitere Infos gibt's wie immer bei SELFHTML.


----------



## aTa (12. Oktober 2004)

Also ich würde da auf Flash zurückgreifen, da hast sicher net so den grossen Aufwand.


----------



## 08/15 (12. Oktober 2004)

Danke, aber wenn ich den befehl nochmal einfüge laufen die bilder unternander ab. Und ich möchte sie nebeneinander!

Mit flash kenn ich mich nich aus... Is det schwer? Gibst ne feeware version?


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. Oktober 2004)

Flash gibt's nicht als Freeware, aber als Shareware (oder wie das heisst) für 30 Tage. Zu beziehen auf der Macromedia-Website. Ob es schwer ist oder nicht - tja, kommt drauf an, wie talentiert du bist.  Und ob du dich mit ActionScript "rumschlagen" willst oder nicht. Einfach mal ausprobieren, die Tutorials sind super. 

Hm seltsam, dass die zwei Bilder untereinander erscheinen. Aber jetzt mal abgesehen von der Frage, warum du nicht aus den beiden Bildern einfach eines machst - probier mal, die beiden in einen div-Container zu stellen, dann sind sie vielleicht nebeneinander.


----------



## 08/15 (12. Oktober 2004)

Ick hab´s!
Nach langer arbeit in eine tabelle gepackt: und nu laufen sie und laufen sie und laufen sie und laufen sie  

Gibt´s n befehl dass sie reinkommen und dann stehen bleiben?


----------

